# Mudzilla or Outlaws or ?



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking to change tire type but can seem to make my mind up, Mudzilla or OutLaws. I even looked @ the Kenda Exc but just not sure? I use bike mainly for hunting in the swamps with lots of thick mud early in season then the rain comes and it;s Muddy trails and lots of water; both to get thru woods. Any feed back on tires that maybe best for this. The Vampires I have or good but don't like the Gumbo mud without water to clean out tires. Thanks for any feed back:33:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

There are tons of threads here on tires but for mud and such you describe there is no question. Laws all the way. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923

^ lots of info. 

Mudzilla's dont even come close to comparing to laws.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laws hands down


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got 28" silverbacks n I love them!


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

I did a search and there wasn't any history of talk about them, (Mudzillas)this site:aargh4: is crazy about the search that for sure lol

Laws won't cause a bad power drain on a Rubicon, you think the power lost is good if I gain traction?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you go back with the same size laws as you currently have the vamps in right now then I don't see there being a huge difference in power loss. I know the super swamper vamp isn't quite as heavy as the law, but I can't imagine the laws being more a than a few pounds per tire heavier. The difference in how the two tires perform will be night and day in my opinion.


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Thnxs


----------

